# Bachmann Blue Comet Cosmetic Repair



## Jazzknight (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, I wanted a G scale train ever since I was a kid. I found a great deal on this like-new Bachmann Blue Comet but however, in my excitement, I broke this part of the train (I'm 28 years old and still can't take care of toys haha). 

Is there a part I can order to replace this? I've tried Krazy glue and I can't seem to get it right without getting the black piston glued to the plastic rail. I'm including a picture so you know what I'm talking about.

Is it even worth replacing or repairing?


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Give Bachmann a call at 215-533-1600 and ask them if they have the part. They have a lifetime guarantee. Your photo is kinda close up so I am guessing here but if the part your showing is all you need, you'll need to get the piece it broke off of, which is the steam piston cap out of the piston assembly and order the whole part. (which includes both broken pieces)
It can be hard to remove due to the glue they use but with a little work, it is possible. Sometimes, with luck, you can remove the cap on the other side of the cylinder and put a socket or pipe through the cylinder from the front and tap the rear piston cap out the back of the piston assembly, real gently. Then when your new part comes, put it all back together gently but use a decent glue, because that part has other moving parts on it. Glue the front cap back on last with very little super glue so it can be removed again, if needed.
If Bachmann doesn't have the part, then you can check Ebay for the part itself or a parts locomotive. Bachmann is pretty good though, if you connect with their parts and repair department and talk to someone directly.
These locomotives are getting more valuable and it's definitely worth fixing. 
Last resort would be to drill 2 holes into the cap that it broke off of. The holes need to be a snug fit. Put the part that slides back and forth back into the bracket.Then use good plastic compatible 15 minute epoxy and place your part into the holes in the cap with a little epoxy. Don't get any epoxy on the slider bracket so as not to cause restrictions in the back and forth movement. Alsio, check that the back and forth movement isn't hindered in any way or runs up against the ends. 
Don't overdo the epoxy though and make sure everything is level and straight like the other side. (in/out and up/down) After 48 hours of dry time it should be ready to go. Check the sliding part again to make sure it is free and not hitting the ends and you should be good to go.
Just a suggestion but never throw out anything in G scale or any scale really. Trains hold pretty good value as collectables and some are hard to find anymore and since Bachmann is still around, parts can be obtained. 
Ask Bachmann for the piston valve gear or guide and piston cap combo. (It's one part) Also, give them the color to match. They may only have the whole linkage assembly which is real fragile and more difficult to install but you only need the valve gear or guide and piston cap part. The part you need can be removed from the linkage by very, very gently, ever so slightly bending both slider rails away from each other enough to remove it, then doing the same thing to reinstall it on your linkage on your locomotive. BE REAL CAREFUL WHEN YOU DO THIS.
If you'v never done this, it can be intimidating but once you have parts and check these instructions out, it'll be easier than you think. 
Hope this all helps and doesn't confuse you.
Good luck! Ken
PS. Bachmann may not charge for parts if you ask about the lifetime warranty???


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The black sliding part is called a "crosshead", and the rails are called "crosshead guides".

If you can't get a replacement part from Bachmann (first option), try a repair with JB Weld epoxy ... much more durable than Krazy Glue.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

TJ,
Thanks for clarification of those part names and glue to use.
I have heard the names of these parts before but with all the parts on steam engines, especially linkage related, I tend to forget them over time. I hope my info. was more helpful than confusing to Jazzknight and I thank you again for your input and clarification. Kinda hard for me to explain that kind of repair.
Ken


----------

